# Panama City, Florida introduces Leo and Kozmo Cramer boy fancy rats



## skottiesgerl

Meet our boys Leo and Kozmo Cramer... they are brothers approximately 8-10 weeks old.... so sweet....owned them now for 3 days..... bonding in process... already love them.
.Leo and ashton
.













Kozmo Cramer


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Capistrono

Leo as in Uncle Leo? Cramer is just adorable, I love the pic of him sleeping in your sleeve.


----------



## skottiesgerl

awww thanks, he was also our more skittish one but lately he loves to hang around with me in my shirt. He loves frozen peas, carrots, apples and little bits of bread....doing real well with the litter box training and they have discovered the yogurt bites... lately I have been adding a few bites of the science diet dog food to their lab blocks and then after they eat we give them what I call desert..really it is just bits of human food doing that to coax them to sit still with us. So far soo good. My daughter is 15 and Leo is hers. Kozmo Cramer belongs to me and my 6 year old son... I am very pleased with how sociable they are with him and to let them really get used to him I have him sit in the bath tub and just let them explore around him while he pets and occasionally picks them up. Super sweet animals...soon it will be time to introduce them to water.....can't wait. 

Mother of Leo and Kozmo Cramer
8-10 week old boy fancy rats


----------



## skottiesgerl

Had a wonderful night tonight dinner was pork chops, baked seasoned potatoes and garlic seasoned peas.... and let me tell you Kozmo LOVES peas... except for the shells... he eats everything on the inside but leaves the shells.. then she sat with me and groomed my hands.. after I washed them.. we cuddled while she licked me.. I massaged and tickled his belly then gave him a small yogurt bite just because he shared the love with me........ getting attched really quickly....



Mother of Leo and Kozmo Cramer
8-10 week old baby brother fancy rats


----------



## Blaze

They're precious. <3 You'll definitely get very, very attached to them in no time.


----------



## IOVERATS

Awww they are so cute! Good luck with them  I look forward to more updates! I love how small they are they are tiny in the sleeve  I'm not surprised your getting attached really quickly! They are adorable how could you not!


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Only a week and the boys are already acting like me...lol*









Too funny..Its only been a week and the boys are just like me... I always enjoy a long "bath"..... (I am sure you know this is a critter bath for degus or chinchillas) I just got a good laugh out of the irony of it.....

I look at it as a nice cool (as in lower temperature) place for the boys to rest and cuddle.....first time I have caught them in it though.... 
Also today Kozmo discovered his wheel...... and ripped strips of kleenex....... We know Kozmo loves frozen peas but lately he only eats the inside and hands me back the shells.....to that I say...."ummm thanks?" haha tonight he had some shredded cheddar but funny he was not to much of a fan...to that I am very surprised...EVERY Rat loves cheese right? Things are reallly starting to get interesting for Kozmo.

Leo on the other hand actually ate peas and enjoyed them for the first time tonight. He enjoyed the cheese but apparently he will not be running any marathons on his wheel (Oh well not everyone in the family can be athletic but we are holding out hope that he will follow in his brother's foot steps and catch on eventually.) I also don't think he understands the strips of kleenex... BUT he loves cheddar and yogurt bites...

More updates later....

Mother of Leo and Kozmo Cramer
8-10 week old brother fancy rats


----------



## skottiesgerl

*First Kisses*

sooo had to share... we had a group of friends over for dinner and drinks,.. I pulled Kozmo out of his cage and put him in my hoodie.. just because we are hanging.... while I am playing my mandolin and singin.... and all of a sudden he starts licking my lips and trying to clean my teeth ... so I call this mama and kozmo's first kiss.....









not the best picture of me but Kozmo is looking good.... that's my boy


----------



## IOVERATS

Haha, he is trying to clean your teeth, some rats try to climb in your mouth. Haha good luck with them 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Capistrono

Your rats are just adorable! I really like hearing all the stories about them! Every rat likes cheese of course, but beware that it can sometimes hurt their tummies so only a small portion should be given at a time. My previous rats used to leave the pea shells too. Rats are silly creatures. Our rats like to clean our teeth too.  I read somewhere that rats clean each other's mouths because they can't clean their own so they are trying to help you out by cleaning your teeth. Don't let them hear about tooth brushes, they'll be crushed! Please continue to post pictures of your adorable boys!


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Dinner and a bath. What a night*

So Tonight was great. Decided to stock the pantry and feed the boys a gourmet meal They really enjoyed it. 
View attachment 9413


They had fresh cillantro, Red Bell Pepper, Yellow bell Pepper, frozen corn, frozen carrots, frozen peas, bean sprouts, romaine lettuce, frozen blackberries, frozen strawberries, frozen blue berries and fresh black seedless grapes.... too funny Kozmo kept eating his in his bed.. Thank god it was bath night and clean the cage 
night. Look at this mess...

View attachment 9418
View attachment 9419
View attachment 9420
View attachment 9421
View attachment 9422

Kozmo eating Kozmo going Kozmo stealing Leo is camera shy leo stealing Kozmos
in bed back for more Leos food food...that he hid in 
his bed..lol
Well since it was bath and clean the cage night what more fun way to finish the mess than with some peach yogurt... Yum Yum Leo finally decided to show his face for that...


----------



## skottiesgerl

*correcting my last post... having a rought time tonight. sorry*

So Tonight was great. Decided to stock the pantry and feed the boys a gourmet meal They really enjoyed it. 









They had fresh cillantro, Red Bell Pepper, Yellow bell Pepper, frozen corn, frozen carrots, frozen peas, bean sprouts, romaine lettuce, frozen blackberries, frozen strawberries, frozen blue berries and fresh black seedless grapes.... too funny Kozmo kept eating his in his bed.. Thank god it was bath night and clean the cage 
night. Look at this mess...
































Well since it was bath and clean the cage night what more fun way to finish the mess than with some peach yogurt... Yum Yum Leo finally decided to show his face for that... 


























Bath pics to come in a bit.









​


----------



## skottiesgerl

*First Bath*

So tonight was bath night and clean the cage night after all the messy yummy food the boys had. Kozmo did not enjoy his at all. He tolerated it but was not happy... poor baby














But Leo took his like a champ.. he seems to enjoy the water running on his back...



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










then of course the drying grooming and cuddling while we clean the cage.. soo cute...

View attachment 9475

View attachment 9473

View attachment 9474

View attachment 9479

View attachment 9478

View attachment 9476


----------



## skottiesgerl

*cuddle pics did not come through... I don't know what is wrong with me tonight*

Sorry these were the cuddle picture attachments that didn't come through. 

I love cuddles after bath time.


----------



## Capistrono

I am so in love with your boys. Those bath time pictures are the best!


----------



## Cstaar

Your boys are gorgeous! I loved reading the stories about them


----------



## skottiesgerl

Thanks Guys, I cannot figure out how to quote both of you in one response... If you know please fill me in. 

These little guys are taking up our hearts really quickly. its amazing how different their personalities are...

Kozmo loves sunflower seeds and you hand him strips of kleenex and he goes crazy all around the cage trying to find a place to put it. So far, Kozmo did not enjoy his bath..In fact he was a little upset with me....(did you see his face...) he loves his peas but does not like the yogurt bites...

Leo is not big on the sunflower seeds or peas, and has no clue why I am giving him tissue.... he just stares at me like "What do I have a booger in my nose or something?" But he loves yogurt bites and he seems to enjoy his baths. 

I can hold kozmo and have no trouble staying clean and dry.. But Leo is still a nervous wreck at times and likes to shower us with his pooh or a little pee. I think he will be fine just taking a bit more time to adapt to us. 

Well thats all for now. More updates to come later. Thanks guys for following them.


----------



## Capistrono

It's amazing how much rats' personalities can differ from one another. Your boys sound like they're settling in nicely. Give Leo some more time and I'm sure he'll get used to being held. Our boy Zuko used to fear poop like you would not believe, but he's super affectionate now.


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Hubby Joins the fun in bonding with the boys*

So tonight we cooked spaghetti squash... we saved the seeds to roast for the boys.... the hubby cooked home made chicken tenders..

we fed them roasted seeds and ONLY the white meat from the chicken. After dinner The hubby who has not been a true fan of the rats has finally come around.. here are a few pics with him and Kozmo bonding














too cute.. he fed the boys a few pieces of white meat and I gave them a few roasted spaghetti squash seeds they loved them.

such a good night


----------



## TachisMom

LOVE the names! And they are so cute!


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Leo coming out of his shell. and learning ball tricks...*

So Leo is finally coming around..I had a blast with him last night. Kozmo was a little camera shy until the end and then tried to steal Leo's rolled oats right out of his hand...

[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4265508154538&set=vb.1191041314&type=3 &permPage=1[/video]

Here is my favorite video so far.. Leo learning ball tricks....He is too cute. This is a work in progress and our first training session.. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4265527195014&set=vb.1191041314&type=3&permPage=1

I sure hope these come through ok. I have never tried to post videos before.


----------



## skottiesgerl

*ball fun time with Leo*

Well after dinner, the boys love to play... Leo is the only one who will play with the balls.. Kozmo doesn't like them... not sure why but oh well.. here are a few pics of Leo playing ball tonight


















too funny Leo cannot resist a ball...


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Daddy is truly loving the boys*

Soo after a major worry about Kozmo and finding his behavior was natural.... tonight we had a great night..... the boys love daddy and he is truly coming around

but Leo loves daddy... the first two pics are Leo and daddy after daddy gave them chicken.. the rest are me with my boy Kozmo... great night and they also had a bath.. both loved it.


----------



## Rat-1-

That is so cute


----------



## skottiesgerl

Rat-1- said:


> That is so cute


i feel the same way... love them


----------



## Rat-1-

Yeah I love kozmo his little nose. All your pictures give me mini heart attacks.


----------



## skottiesgerl

*Nathan and Kozmo*

Soo my nightly ritual trying to love and hold kozmo... he was skittish.....and my 6 year old wanted to hold him soo I finally gave in.. and wow.. look at the bond.. kozmo was calm and loving.. shocked and happy<br><br>


----------



## Pikachu

Hi, I was wondering where in Panama City you got them. I live about an hour-ish away, and looking for a few new additions. There are not really any breeders in my area. I'm in Destin.


----------



## Fiona

Skottiesgerl - Thanks so much for your lovely messages and photographs and telling us about your little rats adventures. It's really the cutest thing I've ever read, and it's making me more and more exciting about when I get my rats in a couple of weeks  You should even consider starting a blog at wordpress.com or something, and doing little write-ups and diaries etc, as I'm sure all the animal lovers will love following the adventures of your little fellows  x


----------



## skottiesgerl

Pikachu said:


> Hi, I was wondering where in Panama City you got them. I live about an hour-ish away, and looking for a few new additions. There are not really any breeders in my area. I'm in Destin.


I bought my boys at a pet store called sun coast pets. I could not find a rattery in my area. The mother and all siblings were in the cage with them. They were still so young.


----------



## skottiesgerl

Fiona said:


> Skottiesgerl - Thanks so much for your lovely messages and photographs and telling us about your little rats adventures. It's really the cutest thing I've ever read, and it's making me more and more exciting about when I get my rats in a couple of weeks  You should even consider starting a blog at wordpress.com or something, and doing little write-ups and diaries etc, as I'm sure all the animal lovers will love following the adventures of your little fellows  x


Thank you so much. It has been a while since my last update but things are about to start up again because Kozmo and Leo moved into their critter nation double pet home on Thursday. I am so excited they love it.... Pics and updates to come soon


----------



## ruffles

Panama City and a Destin, too? I never knew there were so many from the panhandle here! Very awesome. I'm stuck up in Bonifay. I got my boys from a breeder in Crestview.

Your boys are absolutely adorable! They have such sweet little faces. Isn't it fun to spoil them rotten? Gosh, they're still so little and precious. You just wait: next think you know, they'll be giants and you won't have a clue how they got that way.

I can't wait to see pictures of the CN. Very awesome!


----------



## Possum Rat

what adorablebe babies you have !!!!


----------



## skottiesgerl

so my latest update.. Yes it has been a while. I am soo sorry but the boys have grown up and moved on up like the Jeffersons.. this is their new home and they love it...


----------

